# Help!!



## amazingcurlyclare (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello,

I am a primary school teacher and teaching music to my class next term. Our topic is the Coast and I want them to play them some classical music that sounds like the sea to inspire their own compositions. 

Ideally I need something that starts quite calmly, then turns stormy and chaotic and finally calms down again. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as I am completely at a loss?

Thank you


----------



## qualityaudio (Dec 8, 2009)

I first thought "The Sorcerer's Apprentice" might work for you, musically at least, but then I remembered Smetana's "The Moldau". It fits the water theme opening and closing with beautiful pastoral scenes along the river, a famer's wedding, a fox hunt, and a tempestuous middle section of rapids and whitewater.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Tchaikovsky's Tempest
Rachmaninov's Isle of the Dead
Vaughan Williams' Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL. I don't feature The Isle of the Dead for primary school kids, unless you are annoyed by their high spirits. I recommend Debussy's La Mer. If the kids have been exposed to piano music (sometimes kids have a little problem connecting the notes), Chopin's Barcarole.


----------

